# Combat rations of 20 different countries on display



## jollyjacktar (9 Feb 2015)

Interesting article with photos and descriptions of various military IMP from around the globe.  Some looks great and some not.

Full story with photos at link below.



> Peanut butter, ravioli, freeze-dried curry... and bubblegum: Combat rations of 20 armies around the world revealed
> The portraits from Italian industrial designer Giulio Iacchetti's exhibition
> K-RATION Meals for Soldiers in Action illustrates 20 military field rations
> On display until 22 February at 2015 Expo Milano at La Triennale di Milano
> ...


----------



## Spencer100 (9 Feb 2015)

Ukrainians get the shaft!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Feb 2015)

Interesting to throw in an astronaut's meal, but it is not indicative of anything: Each astronaut individually selects the meals they want to take up with them and then the Space Agency (whichever one they belong to, or NASA by default) figures out how to freeze dry/dehydrate or otherwise pre-cook and package for use in zero-grav.


----------

